# I need uniform help! STAT!



## Sasha (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok. So I was pretty dumb and washed BOTH my white uniform shirts with a new fluffy blue towel. Now my white shirts are blue tinged!! I need help! How do I get it back to white?! I can't go tinged blue!  anyone have any expertise on how to save my uniform shirts??


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 19, 2008)

Rewash with high doses of bleach.

If that does not work, go to the uniform shop.


----------



## Code 3 (Oct 19, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Ok. So I was pretty dumb and washed BOTH my white uniform shirts with a new fluffy blue towel. Now my white shirts are blue tinged!! I need help! How do I get it back to white?! I can't go tinged blue!  anyone have any expertise on how to save my uniform shirts??



Sounds like you're SOL and the color has already set in. Depending on what type of material your shirt is and if you have any patches, you _could_ try bleach... 

Sorry :sad:


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Oct 19, 2008)

Exactly as was stated, Rewash with high concentrations of Bleach....BUT cut off your patches first. The Bleach will ruin them if you leave them on, then take the shirt and patches to your local Drycleaners and have the Patches sewn back on.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 19, 2008)

I kind of have to have the shirts ready for when I leave for work in two hours... I dont think I have time to do all that!

Note to Self: Never leave uniform washing to the last minute again.


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 19, 2008)

Then wear the blue tinged shirt, explain what happened.

Surely your employer has spares??? You are not required to buy your own are you?

Or are these shirts the student wears? If so, go buy some more....


----------



## Code 3 (Oct 19, 2008)

Sasha said:


> I kind of have to have the shirts ready for when I leave for work in two hours... I dont think I have time to do all that!
> 
> Note to Self: Never leave uniform washing to the last minute again.



Regular wash/rinse cycle is usually 30-35 minutes and cotton/polyester shirts should be fully dry in 20-30 minutes on high heat. If you want to play it safe, start washing one right now and leave the other on "standby" just in case it doesn't finish in time.


----------



## imurphy (Oct 19, 2008)

Wear the tinged ones. If anyone asks, say "It's the winter issue. Have you not gotten yours yet"

It:
A) Buys you time
B) Angers control a bit with everyone asking for the new ones


----------



## Sasha (Oct 19, 2008)

akflightmedic said:


> Then wear the blue tinged shirt, explain what happened.
> 
> Surely your employer has spares??? You are not required to buy your own are you?
> 
> Or are these shirts the student wears? If so, go buy some more....



My employer has spares, from size medium to XXL, but I wear an XS, so the medium  would be waaay too big.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 19, 2008)

imurphy said:


> Wear the tinged ones. If anyone asks, say "It's the winter issue. Have you not gotten yours yet"
> 
> It:
> A) Buys you time
> B) Angers control a bit with everyone asking for the new ones



Genius Igor!!


----------



## imurphy (Oct 19, 2008)

Years of screwing with my control over similar issues Sash! From the shirts issues to the "I want a new jacket" struggle!

Me: I need the new jacket. 
SO: Yours is fine you dont need one.
Me: Ok. I don't need it, but I want it!
SO: No. It's fine.

*Walks around corner, takes out knife, riiiiip*
Me: My jacket's ripped.... I need a new one.
SO: WHAT! Oh come on then!


----------



## Sasha (Oct 19, 2008)

imurphy said:


> Years of screwing with my control over similar issues Sash! From the shirts issues to the "I want a new jacket" struggle!
> 
> Me: I need the new jacket.
> SO: Yours is fine you dont need one.
> ...



You, Igor, are my new hero!! That is awesome! I choked on my coke!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 19, 2008)

Work on the Smurf crew

Tell your Supv that you are honoring hypoxic and cyanotic patients

That you had the "blues"...


I know the feeling.. I have a few blue shirts, a shirt that I had left an ink pen in and now looks like a Dalmatian uniform.

Good luck. 
R/r 911


----------



## stephenrb81 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> I know the feeling.. I have a few blue shirts, a shirt that I had left an ink pen in and now looks like a Dalmatian uniform.
> 
> R/r 911



I use to ruin a shirt a month to forgotten ink pens lol.  One service I work for uses grey polos, if we need a last minute shirt due to a laundry error (or simply bloodied our last back up shirt) we are allowed to use a store-bought one while we get replacements (color has to be as close as possible to match the issued ones)


----------



## silvercat354726 (Oct 19, 2008)

Oxyclean works well with a cap full of bleach, not sure if it would take the color out!


----------



## MMiz (Oct 19, 2008)

This happened at my service all the time.  We used to call the crews that came in with bleached patches our "Ninja unit".


----------



## wolfwyndd (Oct 21, 2008)

So you gonna tell us what happened with your smurf shirt?


----------



## BossyCow (Oct 21, 2008)

If you find the tint before you dry the shirt you can sometimes re-wash it by itself and get the tint out. Drying sets the dye. But pulling it out and soaking it in either mild bleach, chlorine free bleach or some other pre-treat should at least fade out the blue. 

The reason it bled into your white shirt is because the dye isn't really set into the pants. You can wash new pants in cold water with a cup full of salt before you wear them the first time to set the dye and prevent them from fading/bleeding.


----------



## Paladin (Oct 21, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> If you find the tint before you dry the shirt you can sometimes re-wash it by itself and get the tint out. Drying sets the dye. But pulling it out and soaking it in either mild bleach, chlorine free bleach or some other pre-treat should at least fade out the blue.
> 
> The reason it bled into your white shirt is because the dye isn't really set into the pants. You can wash new pants in cold water with a cup full of salt before you wear them the first time to set the dye and prevent them from fading/bleeding.



Only a mom would give you the technical answer.  As for the shirt wear a job shirt or issued jacket all day in the field.


----------



## BossyCow (Oct 21, 2008)

Paladin said:


> Only a mom would give you the technical answer.



My kids are grown and moved out. I have two empty bedrooms and I'm currently accepting applications for replacement children. Extra points for anyone not coming from the same smart :censored: gene pool as the last set!


----------



## Paladin (Oct 21, 2008)

Bossy,  No offense by it intended.  I think I can count myself out of the non smart:censored: gene pool lol.

Btw is this still good from 3 APR 2008:



BossyCow said:


> Hmmm rich? are you also single and good looking?


----------



## futuremedic (Oct 21, 2008)

I have gotten ink out of my white uniform shirts with oxy clean...not sure if it will work in your case or not... Good luck


----------



## BossyCow (Oct 22, 2008)

Paladin said:


> Bossy,  No offense by it intended.  I think I can count myself out of the non smart:censored: gene pool lol.



No offense taken. I was raised with 4 brothers, raised a step-son and two nephews, then two boys of my own. If I had a thin skin, I'd be dead by now. Or somewhere quiet blowing haladol induced spit bubbles. 

Of course you swim in that pool, you're from Jersey!  (No offense meant, I have spent many hours driving the pahkway)


----------



## emtashleyb (Oct 22, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> If you find the tint before you dry the shirt you can sometimes re-wash it by itself and get the tint out. Drying sets the dye. But pulling it out and soaking it in either mild bleach, chlorine free bleach or some other pre-treat should at least fade out the blue.
> 
> The reason it bled into your white shirt is because the dye isn't really set into the pants. You can wash new pants in cold water with a cup full of salt before you wear them the first time to set the dye and prevent them from fading/bleeding.



I never knew any of this thats really great I can do something to prevent stuff from bleeding into other clothes. Too bad I didnt know this before I wash my super expensive white sheets with a red marine corps blanket and turned them pink.... just another thing to blame ont he marines


I hope you got your shirt back to white!


----------

